
Partial Google Services Outage? - anonacct37
I&#x27;m getting 502s from drive and people can&#x27;t hangouts me. A few people on twitter are experiencing the same thing. Anyone here having google services issues?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;downdetector.com&#x2F;status&#x2F;google-drive
======
techjuice
It looks like they have updated the status page and posted information on the
issue:
[https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/storage/17002](https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/storage/17002)
[https://status.cloud.google.com/](https://status.cloud.google.com/)

------
techjuice
Google status pages can be found at the following URLs:
[https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status](https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status)
[https://status.cloud.google.com/](https://status.cloud.google.com/)

Also note that this could be an issue outside of Google's control(network
provider in between them) if you do not see any changes in the status page 30
to 60 minutes from now. I did check their social media outlets but do not see
anything on any services being down. If they are any issues being worked on,
there should be more news about it shortly.

------
priyadarshy
I'm unable to OAuth in to a variety of Google Services e.g. Asana, FullStory.
They all result in some kind of failed auth banner no matter how many accounts
I try.

At work, our applications uses Google Calendar V3 and is seeing a ton of 503s
in all environments (dev, staging and production).

Where does Google update the status of their APIs?

------
forkLding
Filed a github issues about a Firebase service outage, turns out it was
something related to Google Auth outage

